# Hello from Manitoba



## Andrew_D (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello All. 
About an hour northwest of Brandon, Manitoba.
Farming.
Trucking.
Machining.
Dad to 2+2.
Husband to the most amazing woman I know.

Andrew


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome from Toronto


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## crittermutt (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello from Sherwood park.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## whydontu (Feb 26, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from the other side of the world in Ontario south of Chatham.


----------



## StevSmar (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg!!!

Do you have two sets of twins? (Dad to 2+2)


----------



## 140mower (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Andrew_D (Feb 27, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> Welcome from Winnipeg!!!
> 
> Do you have two sets of twins? (Dad to 2+2)


Some days it seems like it!
Wife has 2 girls.
I have 2 boys.
(I guess I should add that we also have 2 dogs and 2 rabbits.)

Andrew


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.
You should fit right in with our spousal information session currently happening.








						Are wives (or husbands...) that bad?
					

I see lots of little comments in the threads here about wives not being happy with our hobbies in some way or another...either us spending too much time in the shop, spending too much on tools, too much dirt, taking up too much space and so on.  Just a little tongue-in-cheek going on? Or do your...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## StevSmar (Mar 1, 2022)

Andrew_D said:


> Wife has 2 girls.…I have 2 boys...(I guess I should add that we also have 2 dogs and 2 rabbits.)


It’s no wonder you feel like you’ve got two sets of twins!

We have 4 cats… it was supposed to be 2 and a spare, but we’re a little overstocked at the moment. My wife would love to get a dog.

We probably have about 6 (wild) rabbits, that the neighbour across the road catches and moves them to another part of Winnipeg. I’m sure there is someone else in Winnipeg who is moving rabbits from their area to ours…


----------



## StevSmar (Mar 1, 2022)

140mower said:


> Welcome from Lillooet BC.


Are those things in the distance called mountains. I’ve read about them in the Winnipeg library…

(I grew up around large hills (mountains to Winnipegers…) I sure miss having something in the distance that’s got some relief to it)


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 1, 2022)

Andrew_D said:


> Hello All.
> About an hour northwest of Brandon, Manitoba.
> Farming.
> Trucking.
> ...


You know you can move, right? Nobody deserves to live in Manitoba


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 1, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> You know you can move, right? Nobody deserves to live in Manitoba



You figure Saskatchewan is a better option?


----------



## 140mower (Mar 1, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> Are those things in the distance called mountains. I’ve read about them in the Winnipeg library…
> 
> (I grew up around large hills (mountains to Winnipegers…) I sure miss having something in the distance that’s got some relief to it)


Yeah, they kinda block the view a little, don't they? I can only see my dog run away for a couple hours vrs your few days....


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 2, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> You figure Saskatchewan is a better option?


Don’t tell anyone I said this but Saskatchewan is starting to grow on me.....
Not as much as Alberta mind you 

I dunno why but I feel the Regina Beach would be an experience


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Don’t tell anyone I said this but Saskatchewan is starting to grow on me.....
> Not as much as Alberta mind you
> 
> I dunno why but I feel the Regina Beach would be an experience



You need to try some of the Sask brine sloughs or the hot springs in Watrous. When I was a boy we used to go and float. Anyone can swim in that water!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 2, 2022)

Our mosquitoes are smaller in SK. than in Man. they can only carry off small children not adults.


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 2, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Our mosquitoes are smaller in SK. than in Man. they can only carry off small children not adults.


I'm tempted to say BS... the mosquitoes in both provinces are genetically indistinguishable and I am positive I saw one carry off a 14 year old who was tall for his age... so if we extrapolate they could carry off adult females.


----------



## StevSmar (Mar 2, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Our mosquitoes are smaller in SK. than in Man. they can only carry off small children not adults.


I feel that my blood pressure has decreased significantly since moving to Manitoba, no doubt it’s something to do with the constant bloodletting.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 2, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I'm tempted to say BS... the mosquitoes in both provinces are genetically indistinguishable and I am positive I saw one carry off a 14 year old who was tall for his age... so if we extrapolate they could carry off adult females.



I call more BS. All mosquitos that suck blood are female. The males do not even have the required parts. Female mosquitos distinguish between male and female victims. They vastly prefer human males. They won't even touch my wife but they will carry me away even before reducing my weight. So it's adult men that we need to worry about here. The bigger the better.


----------



## StevSmar (Mar 2, 2022)

Andrew_D said:


> …Machining…


Sorry Andrew, looks like we’ve sidetracked your introduction by our provincial jostling.

What type of machining are you into?


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 3, 2022)

Welcome from Quebec


----------



## Dusty (Mar 3, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Our mosquitoes are smaller in SK. than in Man. they can only carry off small children not adults.



Then there's ice worms and snakes. LOL


----------



## combustable herbage (Mar 3, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Don’t tell anyone I said this but Saskatchewan is starting to grow on me.....
> Not as much as Alberta mind you
> 
> I dunno why but I feel the Regina Beach would be an experience



Enjoyed many nights and beers at Regina Beach lots of great parties, and nothing like a moonlight night when the water was dead still.  I have heard prices have soared in recent years but way back it was cheap.   There are a lot of great places in Saskatchewan worth seeing many "different" unique places.  All of the Western Development museum's are worth seeing so much neat old equipment.


----------



## StevSmar (Mar 5, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Then there's ice worms and snakes. LOL


What’s an ice worm?

The Garter snakes in Manitoba are pretty cuddly. They’ll just give you a harmless little kiss. I grew up in Australia where the snakes were a bit more… amorous.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Calgary!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## LenVW (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah . . . What is an ICE WORM ??
Sounds like a really thick-skinned  . . . slithereen !!


----------



## LenVW (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome Andrew !!
These guys like to hand out machinery advice.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 7, 2022)

Ice worms are fierce predators waiting under Canadian ice for anything to walk above them. They attack upward and drag their victims down under the ice to be devoured. 

They are not well known because very few humans ever lived to talk about them. I am one of the exceptions. They don't like the taste of big ugly hairy guys. 

I believe they became a household name after a kids game (Pokemon?) made them popular. 

Seriously though, ice worms are actually a very common species of worms that typically live in glacial ice but can be found in winter ice too. They typically eat the Algae that grows in the ice. They migrate deeper with lower temperatures. Usually they are less than an inch long. You don't want to find one bigger than that.


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

Andrew_D said:


> Hello All.
> About an hour northwest of Brandon, Manitoba.
> Farming.
> Trucking.
> ...


Would love to see some farm builds


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Ice worms are fierce predators waiting under Canadian ice for anything to walk above them. They attack upward and drag their victims down under the ice to be devoured.
> 
> They are not well known because very few humans ever lived to talk about them. I am one of the exceptions. They don't like the taste of big ugly hairy guys.
> 
> ...


You neglected to mention snow snakes !!!!! Not very inclusive in Turdos utopia


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 11, 2022)

Aklavik said:


> You neglected to mention snow snakes !!!!! Not very inclusive in Turdos utopia



That's because I'm not afraid of snakes, so I have no respect for them and see no need to worry about inclusiviti. Ice worms scare the hel& out of me so I make sure they receive due attention.


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

Can't really argue with that snakes are tasty . They make up a large part of our winter meat out here . Ice worms mind u give me nightmares . Every time I remove my tire chains when I hit the hi way I shudder reaching into the deep dark unknown on the back side of the tires to in hook that link . Thankfully I figured out a t rex duct tape fix  with a dental mirror and Ali express led head light . Added bonus I never have to shave that duct taped band arround my head after removing the duct tape . It's a win win mach 3 razors ain't cheep


----------



## Andrew_D (Mar 14, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Our mosquitoes are smaller in SK. than in Man. they can only carry off small children not adults.



Manitoba mosquitos are no joke. They are our provincial bird,



StevSmar said:


> Sorry Andrew, looks like we’ve sidetracked your introduction by our provincial jostling.
> 
> What type of machining are you into?



Ha! No kidding!
I don't check in for a couple weeks and all heck breaks loose!

Most of the machining is repairs around the farm. Currently have a 1975 Dodge D600 in the shop. Well past it's prime so it is being stripped. Some parts sold. Frame and rear axles being turned into a dolly to pull the lowbed for moving excavator around from field to field. It's more of a welding project than machining, but the 2 1/8" hole in the hitch did require a bit of lathe work to install.

Andrew


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 14, 2022)

@Andrew_D , what is the nearlest 'town' to you?  I grew up in Langenburk SK, which is as easy as saying Russel MB.  If figure you are somewhere between there and Brandon.


----------



## Tomc938 (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!  Prairie born and raised.


----------



## Andrew_D (Mar 14, 2022)

kevin.decelles said:


> @Andrew_D , what is the nearlest 'town' to you?  I grew up in Langenburk SK, which is as easy as saying Russel MB.  If figure you are somewhere between there and Brandon.


Newdale. 

Andrew


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 14, 2022)

great country out there.  been looking at acreages on the sk/mb border area......


----------



## LenVW (Mar 14, 2022)

Hey Andrew, I come from the cash crop and feedlot area of Ontario, originally.
What is your topsoil like in the Brandon Area ?
What crops ? Any livestock ?
My brother still lives on the home farm new Bayfield, Ontario.
Lots of heavy clay on the hills and dark loam in the lower field areas.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 14, 2022)

Saskatchewan Prairie boy here. Northern slough country. 

Spent my adult life working in the Auto Industry in Ontario. 

Retired to a farm south of Chatham Ontario. I figure I wanna die a farm boy the same way I was born. If my wife goes first, I'll be moving back west.


----------



## Andrew_D (Mar 14, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Hey Andrew, I come from the cash crop and feedlot area of Ontario, originally.
> What is your topsoil like in the Brandon Area ?
> What crops ? Any livestock ?
> My brother still lives on the home farm new Bayfield, Ontario.
> Lots of heavy clay on the hills and dark loam in the lower field areas.


All crops here. 2022 is red spring wheat, barley, oats, canola. In the past have grown soys, corn, quinoa, rescue, ryegrass, fall rye, sunflowers, lentils, winter wheat, canadian prairie spring wheat, probably some others I can't remember.

Soil is called Newdale Clay Loam. It's the Manitoba provincial soil!! Rolling topograhy, decent drainage, sloughs and potholes, topsoil ranges 4-12 inches.

Andrew


----------



## LenVW (Mar 14, 2022)

That is a good soil base for crop growth.
We used to grow a lot of corn, barley, soy and white beans when I was a teenager.

I apprenticed as a machinist with Ex-Cell-O in the 1980s, but, the recession at that time eliminated a lot of manufacturing in Ontario.
I went back to school for Machinery Design and spent co-op work-terms at Kellogg’s Engineering in London.
Following the completion of Project 2000, I was recruited by Big O and designed some patented machinery for corrugated HDPE pipe.
At the same time I graduated from a four year course at the Ivey Business School at nights.
Technology transfers from Norway, MRPII & PLM software implementations and capital machinery projects have made forty years seem like a blur !!

You can ask this group anything about machinery and materials.


----------



## Snocrusher (Mar 29, 2022)

Greetings from a fellow Manitoban 
Just north of Wpg.


----------

